
Show HN: The future of dating: no swipes, no online chats - SingleSpot
We&#x27;re the new kid on the dating scene, but with a different approach: an app with no swipes and no online chats at all. It&#x27;s called SingleSpot.<p>We&#x27;re responding to the current dating-app fatigue by focusing on real-life interactions: our app shows you singles currently in bars and cafés around you. And that&#x27;s all it does. The rest is on you ;-)<p>The goal is to make dating social and authentic again, by removing all virtual interactions and keeping just the right amount of technology.<p>• <i>Short intro video</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;rWuDLKnzXYY" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;rWuDLKnzXYY</a><p>• <i>Website</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singlespotapp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;singlespotapp.com&#x2F;</a><p>• <i>App Store</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2UPXCNq" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2UPXCNq</a><p>• <i>Google Play</i>: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uk71kW" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uk71kW</a><p>Thanks,<p>The SingleSpot team
======
brianmccarthy
Top notch idea. Can't count the number of articles I've read that suggest
swiping apps are driving feelings of isolation and disconnection rather than
creating healthy connections. Your feature set may solve some of those
problems.

Getting users will be your biggest challenge. Rather than make your app
available everywhere, I'd go to college towns and partner with the best bars
and clubs for singles. Start small and be exclusive. Use the in-app check-ins
to reward users with exclusive drink specials. If you seed your app with the
right crowd, I can see bars paying you to make their location a "singlespot
hub." $20 per month gets a bar owner access to customer acquisition tools.

Build a feature that allows users to see who's checked in before they get
there. Pay $1 a month to see who's there before you commit.

Improve the experience of the on-boarding process to make the user feel like
they are gaining access to something new and unique...an app that has the
ability to completely change their dating life. Tell the story of what your
app can do for this user.

So many ideas! Great start by the Singlespot team!

------
bruceb
Interesting concept.

Going straight to the critique...

1\. Isn't the appeal of online dating not only to find potential matches, but
to avoid those a dater is not interested in?

2\. Do people still have profiles? Or does it just show very basic stats, age
and where they are at (and presumably they are single).

